# New to MAC - Internet Sharing



## cargous (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi there

I recently purchased my first MAC. A G4 Desktop without an Airport card. It only has the ethernet port. I am able to connect to the internet using a hard line connection however in order to do so, I have to move my modem across the house to the room containing the g4. Moving the modem back and forth is not an option any longer.

I receive wireless internet on my XP laptop and would like to share its connection with the G4 via an ethernet cable. I have enabled Internet Connection Sharing on the PC (ICS) and configured the G4's built in ethernet to DHCP and enabled Internet sharing on the G4, however the G4 still will not connect.

Is there something I am missing? I have read and tried a number of the threads already posted without success.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank You.


----------



## fryke (Jul 27, 2007)

So the question really is whether the XP computer shares the internet in a "normal" way, i.e. does not require a Windows client to use it... I haven't ever used this feature on Windows. The best solution, I guess, would be to look for a fitting AirPort card on eBay. It'd require less cables and you could use the 'net on the Mac even if your notebook is out of the house or has some sort of problem. (I don't like my computers to rely on each other to have 'net access.)


----------



## cargous (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for the response. However, I have the original G4 (Yikes edition) and it is not compatible with any airport card. I know that a hard line connection would work but as I said, that is simply not reasonable at this point.

Thanks for the fast response however.

If anyone has a solution to my problem, please reply.

Thank You.


----------



## texanpenguin (Jul 27, 2007)

There are many free Windows proxy solutions you could install to share your Internet.

Proxy applications do a better job that Windows Internet Connection Sharing (you can do cool things like shaping access so one computer can/cannot hog all the bandwidth, etc.).

I dealt with all that for a short while while my PC was the fastest computer in my house, but wouldn't be able to give you a good, reputable link (that's the issue with Windows; it's all that damned spyware), but you should be able to find something on VersionTracker or download.com or something.

Just search for "Free Windows Proxy Server".


----------

